# ENWorld Photoshop Challenge: Hate of d02



## Dark Jezter (Apr 28, 2004)

Since web sites like fark.com and Something Awful always have Photoshop threads/contests, I figured that I'd try an ENWorld Photoshop Thread.  Now, most of you are probably familiar with the "My hate of d02 know no limit" thread at RPG.net (and if you aren't, read it here), so the theme of this thread will be "hate of d02". 

Let's see how many ENWorlders know their way around Photoshop.  I'll get the ball rolling with one of my own...







Oh, and it probably goes without saying, but our moderators would probably appreciate it if you left political and religious figures out of the images.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 28, 2004)

I managed to get my hands on the original.....


----------



## Dark Jezter (Apr 28, 2004)

Heh!  Good job, jgbrowing! 

Here's another one I just whipped up, and I think Windows users will empathize with...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow this is becoming a cultural icon...






AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 28, 2004)

(i know, i know, it's not good, but I'm at work with MS Photo Editor...)

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 28, 2004)

(does this count?)

AR


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2004)

i'm okay with punch cards, but not nearly prof enough to edit Photos.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL!  Good job, Altamont.  I especially like the one you lifted from Jack Chick's comic, _Dark Dungeons_. 

Here's another one I just threw together...






Let's keep these pictures coming, people!


----------



## Greatwyrm (Apr 28, 2004)

Certainly not the best, but here's my $0.02.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Apr 29, 2004)

I guess one more entry wouldn't hurt before I go to bed...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 29, 2004)

Hehe I love that last one.

Now if someone could do a techno remix of the "I hate d02" song we'd have a real fad going! 

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 4, 2004)

Before this falls into oblivion, I want to submit another one...

AR


----------



## Mystery Man (May 5, 2004)

Dark Jester your photos don't show up. Dude got no skillz.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 5, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Dark Jester your photos don't show up. Dude got no skillz.



 it's weird, because sometimes they do, and sometimes they don't (for me).

Checked his linking site (photodump) and they're having a server move. That would probably explain the little red X's


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2004)

when is the winner to be announced?

this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> when is the winner to be announced?
> 
> this is one of my favorite threads.



 It's just a challenge, not a contest


----------



## Zappo (May 7, 2004)

Technically, it's not photoshop, but it's still funny.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Technically, it's not photoshop, but it's still funny.



 I LOVE IT!


----------



## Zappo (May 7, 2004)

I tried to photoshop a Nasdaq picture, but I couldn't get the perspective right. It's a nifty idea for someone more able than me, though.


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 7, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> this is one of my favorite threads.




Yoor just a h8 d02 fanboy!  This whole thred is teh stupid.  My hat of d02 fotoshop challenges know no limit.  This whole thred just get bigger and bigger over time.  Theres no way to stop it...


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

hey somebody's gotta stand up to Da Man.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 7, 2004)

I'm not going to really enter a contest, so if this is the best, I don't deserve to win--this is not my work.  It's all done by the website I found here 

Still, I did find my creation with the aid of the website slightly amusing at least.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 7, 2004)

Hehe that's pretty nice. That kid has a really nice penmanship


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 8, 2004)

Whoa!  I was certain that this thread was done for.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it had several more posts.

Altamont and Zappo, you guys both did good jobs.  I liked the church billboard one.

I guess since the thread isn't dead, I can contribute another picture...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Hehe I like it.

I also like it that there's "Party" written on the airplane


----------



## Krieg (May 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Hehe that's pretty nice. That kid has a really nice penmanship




You should see the original!


----------



## jonesy (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 13, 2004)

wow. There's absolutely NOTHING to do in Helsinki, is there... 

Great job!


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

The System Error did it for me. _This program has performed an illegal operation._ I loved the way the text was in a little scroll box!


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 14, 2004)

jonesy said:
			
		

>



 Brilliant, Jonesey!


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 14, 2004)

Here's my latest...


----------



## jgbrowning (May 14, 2004)

Hehehehehehe.... that's one's damn funny!  But so's the newspaper.... I'm glad I don't have to judge them...

joe b.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 12, 2004)

Just to resurrect the thread.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2004)

I love this!  This thread Roxx0rs!


----------



## javapadawan (Jun 15, 2004)

*Infomercial soon to follow.*

It's a little clunky, but hopefully worth a smile.


----------



## Henry (Jun 16, 2004)

Their hate of... ahh, skip it, you know the drill.


----------



## Henry (Jun 16, 2004)

Or this guy...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 17, 2004)

LOL!  Nice ones, Henry.

I especially like the Two Face pic.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 29, 2004)

Hate to bump my own thread, but I think I still have one or two Photoshops still bouncing around in my brain.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 29, 2004)

This is fantastic!  I might make an article about it for the Funny Stuff section!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

Why's this thread "off topic"? If there ever was an on-topic thread, this'd be it.

Anyway, not sure if I can compete with the brilliant and hilarious stuff here, but I'll give it a try nonetheless:


----------



## diaglo (Jun 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is fantastic!  I might make an article about it for the Funny Stuff section!




you mean the others on this thread aren't being serious?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

And another one. Check out the original here.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you mean the others on this thread aren't being serious?



Of course we're serious. At least _I'm_ serious. 
Look:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

This thread is getting really stupid really fast... thanks to me.

Anyway, seems like higher authorities are on our side:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

Making a quick websearch I noted two things:

First, if you google "my hate of d02 know no limit", this TOGC-page comes up at fourth place.

Second, I finally found the site where this text originally appeared. Well, do yo remember the time when Monte Cook still wrote rants?

(I seriously hope this doesn't cause me too much trouble...)


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are some good entries, Flyspeck!  I really like the Sheet Music and Monte Cook ones. 

Here's another one I just did...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL!!!

Instant classic, Dark Jezter! Especially thanks to Hobbes' line at the end. 
Pure genius...





> Those are some good entries, Flyspeck! I really like the Sheet Music and Monte Cook ones.



Thanks. These two are my favorites too (well, of the ones I've done). Guess there's a lesson here: all I need to do is make more and more and more, and a few will actually be funny


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Seems like "hate of d02" is now officially scientific:


----------



## HellHound (Jul 1, 2004)

With all credit due to Dark Jezter - must restrain... fist... of... death!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 1, 2004)

ROTFLMAO!

Those two both had me in stitches.  Great work, guys!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 1, 2004)

A Silent Wail even protests in the rain. Nothing will stop this movement!

IT KNOW NO LIMIT!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 1, 2004)

This photo was taken last year at a festival (any similarites to persons on this board are purely coincidence):


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

After a quick websearch it seems like this shirt's on sale:


----------



## tarchon (Jul 2, 2004)

Deuterated hydroperoxyl radicals - ick!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

And once upon a time...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

The sourcebook's out now!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

Now, who do _these guys_ think they are?!?


----------



## HellHound (Jul 2, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Now, who do _these guys_ think they are?!?





Heck, what about THESE two?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

Two more random pics (from the good old days of b/w):


----------



## CarlZog (Jul 2, 2004)

Dark Jezter's Calvin and Hobbes strip takes the prize -- if you ask me.

And since I'm "photoshop-challenged" and unable to actually contribute, I'm free to critique with wild abandon! ("Those who can't do...." )

zog


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 2, 2004)

I believe this was taken directly from his testimony.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Dark Jezter's Calvin and Hobbes strip takes the prize -- if you ask me.
> 
> And since I'm "photoshop-challenged" and unable to actually contribute, I'm free to critique with wild abandon! ("Those who can't do...." )



You're supposed to click the small images, y'know?  

And it's pure luck if someone can find better pictures of the d02-hate-movement on the 'net.

[Of course Dark Jezter's C&H is a masterpiece...]

Anyway, this guy was spotted in Germany:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I believe this was taken directly from his testimony.



Waaaah! Scary!  



I guess not everyone's on the hate-train, though:


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 2, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> I guess not everyone's on the hate-train, though:



 I wouldn't trust that guy as far as I could throw him.  I understand he advocates Piracy.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust that guy as far as I could throw him. I understand he advocates Piracy.



I know.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

Suddenly, the gnome rogue Waili knew what had troubled him all along:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 2, 2004)

"Let this thread die", they shout.

"No", says me, "there's still live in it!"


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 3, 2004)

The movement's gaining momentum:


----------



## Korgan26 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Lmfao*

The C&H was brilliant, but I love the dead horse also!!!
Z


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 4, 2004)

Great ones, Flyspeck!  The marching band one is especially cool!


----------



## babomb (Jul 4, 2004)

Say whatever you want about d02: at least it keeps the kids off the streets.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Great ones, Flyspeck! The marching band one is especially cool!



Thanks. But I liked the "rollin' d02" better 





			
				babomb said:
			
		

> Say whatever you want about d02: at least it keeps the kids off the streets.



Great!
And speaking of advertisements:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 4, 2004)

Btw, the hate of d02 is big in Europe (but that was to be expected):


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 4, 2004)

In the not too distant future, we'll carry the hate to the stars:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 4, 2004)

OTOH, it might already be there:


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jul 5, 2004)

Love the images, but...

What the heck are you all talking about!?. :\


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 5, 2004)

sorry.  double post


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 5, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Thanks. But I liked the "rollin' d02" better




Yeah, that one floored me.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 5, 2004)

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> Love the images, but...
> 
> What the heck are you all talking about!?. :\



 See the very first post in this thread.  There is a link to the message board post that started the whole "My hate of d02 know no limit" trend.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jul 6, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> See the very first post in this thread.  There is a link to the message board post that started the whole "My hate of d02 know no limit" trend.





I saw that, but I still don't get it. Are we talking D2 as in damage roll, 3E part 2? The whole thread is on the inside of the joke.



I'm on the outside.




Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jul 6, 2004)

It's been asking for it...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 6, 2004)

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> I saw that, but I still don't get it. Are we talking D2 as in damage roll, 3E part 2? The whole thread is on the inside of the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jondor, the whole thread, and the one you were pointed too is in refrence to a rant originally posted at rpg.net about the d20 system.

The individual who posted the rant had exceptionally bad spelling and simply couldnt get his ideas out coherently.

This entire post is basically making fun of that rant with various photo manipulations.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 6, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> This entire post is basically making fun of that rant with various photo manipulations.



Photo manipulations?


----------



## krazykid (Jul 6, 2004)

Calvin's hate of D02 is classic - keep up the great work!


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 6, 2004)

Jondor_Battlehammer said:
			
		

> I saw that, but I still don't get it. Are we talking D2 as in damage roll, 3E part 2? The whole thread is on the inside of the joke.



 Jondor, "May hate of d20 hat no limit" is essentially the "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US"* of the d20 RPG crowd.  To summarize, about 2 years ago, a poster on RPG.net (iirc) posted a diatribe against his dislike of the d20 system.  You see a good chunk of the text on many of the images here.  It was heavily lambasted for it's poor grammar, spelling and lack of focus or cohesive thought.  A lengthy debate continues to this day as to whether it was a legitimate post or a troll.  The amusement value came from the poorly thought out rant, which presented little by way of actual argument and displaying a poor understanding of the rules that were being criticized.


 * - On the chance you're unfamiliar with 'All you base', a quick note.  The phrase comes from a game for the Sega system many years ago, notable primarily for it's horrible english translations.  Like most things on the 'net, some folks reminisced over it, and then it became a running gag.  Nothing might have come of it...except one of those folks made this movie.  Then it just hit the zeitgeist....you get the idea.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 6, 2004)

i'll just add to WizaDru's comments a little.

my hat of d02 knows no limit.  

for real. some of us mean it.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 6, 2004)

Got one, too. A classic of the RPG-Community meets a Classic of the Photoshopper-Community.

Classic Squared

(if anyone could tell me how to create a thumbnailed preview, I'd be grateful)


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jul 6, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 6, 2004)

Yesterday, a sand barge called the _No Limits_ broke in half while in a Meuse lock.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Jul 6, 2004)

Since I'm not a photoshop guy and couldn't figure out how to correctly post an actual image, I went another route:

Follow this link to a t-shirt I did up for my CafePress shop, featuring the Letterman-esque Top 10 Reasons my hate for d02 know no limit.

As I stated in the description, I put the t-shirt up for sale at cost, i.e., no profit to me.  I think it would be a blast to wear one of these at GenCon.  If you see me wearing mine or I see you wearing yours, we'll be in on one of the best "inside jokes" of all time.


----------



## WizarDru (Jul 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'll just add to WizaDru's comments a little.
> 
> my hat of d02 knows no limit.
> 
> for real. some of us mean it.



 Well, if it had no limit, then you wouldn't play it, no matter how begrudgingly.  

 And we know you do.  

 We have pictures.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 6, 2004)

Justin D. Jacobson said:
			
		

> Since I'm not a photoshop guy and couldn't figure out how to correctly post an actual image, I went another route:
> 
> Follow this link to a t-shirt I did up for my CafePress shop, featuring the Letterman-esque Top 10 Reasons my hate for d02 know no limit.
> 
> As I stated in the description, I put the t-shirt up for sale at cost, i.e., no profit to me. I think it would be a blast to wear one of these at GenCon. If you see me wearing mine or I see you wearing yours, we'll be in on one of the best "inside jokes" of all time.



 See this post 
 Ok, it's a longsleeve, not a t-shirt, but it's still no profit.


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Jul 6, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> See this post
> Ok, it's a longsleeve, not a t-shirt, but it's still no profit.



LOL, I saw that post but didn't realize the link was in the picture.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Jul 6, 2004)

*One Ring to Know No Limit...*

I don't understand how it is that I'm the first person to think of doing this...

That being said, please excuse the sloppy lettering... I just "know no luck" when it comes to text with GIMP.  So I had to resort to MS Paint for that bit.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 7, 2004)

Justin D. Jacobson said:
			
		

> LOL, I saw that post but didn't realize the link was in the picture.



Sneaky, eh?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 7, 2004)

Ok, back on track...

Politics, merchandise and comics (Ditko and Larson).


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 7, 2004)

(no words)


----------



## diaglo (Jul 7, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Well, if it had no limit, then you wouldn't play it, no matter how begrudgingly.
> 
> And we know you do.
> 
> We have pictures.




Know thy enemy.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Jul 8, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Know thy enemy.



Now it's official: Diaglo is "a silent wail"


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has taken on Jack Chick yet, so here goes:


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 8, 2004)

One more for you Chick Fans/d02 Haters:


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 8, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> (does this count?)
> 
> AR




heh  I guess Jack Chick already did make an appearance!


----------



## Bards R Us (Jul 8, 2004)

Friends don't let friends play d02!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, did anyone ever archive the pictures that currently aren't showing?


----------



## the Jester (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh, man!  I love this thread!  Thanks for bumping it, dawg!


----------



## diaglo (Feb 25, 2007)

J-Dawg said:
			
		

> Hey, did anyone ever archive the pictures that currently aren't showing?



my harddrive at work went kaploie. i lost everything.


----------

